# Renommer son Mac ??? c'est bien la?



## RICOdesBOIS (10 Septembre 2006)

Voila je voudrais bien savoir comment fait-on pour changer le nom du Mac?
Du moins celui qui apparait quand on clic sur la page d'accueil du PARTAGE WEB 

Un truc du genre http://192.168.1.2/~nomdumac/  (par ex.)

Comment fait-on pour changer ce "nomdumac"?

Dans COMPTES il s'affiche en grisé

Merci pour vos solutions


----------



## da capo (10 Septembre 2006)

tu vas dans partage et tu y trouves une belle zone de saisie *Nom de l'ordinateur*


----------



## p4bl0 (10 Septembre 2006)

ce que tu appel nomdumac et ton nom d'utilisateur, tu peux le modifier via certain utilitaire mais ce n'est pas tr&#232;s conseiller.

le nom du mac peux se mettre &#224; la place de l'ip local comme &#231;a : http://nomdumac.local/~tonnomdeuser

mais tu peux configurer ton apache pour mettre ce que tu veux &#224; la place de tonnomdeuser dans http://nomdumac.local/~tonnomdeuser

pour cela, &#233;dite /etc/httpd/users/tonuser.conf (avec sudo) et ajoute la ligne :
	
	



```
Alias /~cequetuveux "/Users/tonnomdeuser/Sites/"
```

cequetuveux ne doit comporter que des lettre minuscule, et des tir&#233; je suppose.


----------

